# Clunking from the front suspension



## T&A Johnston (Apr 1, 2009)

This is my first post on this forum, but glad to see that there are others out there sporting an X-trail. I have owned my 2005 from new and have amassed approximately 125,000 Km's on her. She has been maintained well, and driven hard as she was designed. Lately I have noticed a growing clunking from the right front under slow speed braking, as well I can feel a little bit of a clunk in the steering coloumn. 

I have a distinct feeling that I will have to replace the strut mounts in the near future. Has anyone come across this issue, or make a recommendation on struts to install when the time comes to replace the mount?

Cheers,

Tim from Canada

PS - the X-trail is fantastic for doing donuts in heavy snow with a set of Gislaved snowtires...


----------



## mattf00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I notice the sounds too but only when i turn the wheel from completely right (or left) to the other end. 
It does it sometimes when i enter in my parking lot when passing over the sidewalk or a small bump.


----------



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

I had a similar problem recently. I took it to the dealer and it was the tie rod end on one side.


----------

